# Fahrrad für 6 jährigen - unsicher wegen Größe



## frittenpaule (12. Mai 2019)

Moin zusammen,

war vor einigen Jahren hier mal akiv im Forum (find meinen Account nicht mehr :-D) und habe jetzt auf Grund von Kids, das Thema Biken lange Zeit zur Seite gelegt. So, mein mittlerer ist inzwischen richtig scharf drauf und soll jetzt mi 6 Jahren und ca 120cm (Beinlänge liefer ich noch...) ein neues Bike bekommen. Ich werde mir zeitnah auch wieder eines beschaffen für gemeinsame Touren, aber das folgt in einem anderen Thread :-D.

Anforderungen:
- Passend für 120cm (wenns geht, länger als ein Jahr), wird im Juni 6
- Kann recht gut fahren. Fährt im Bikepark mi einem Woom 3 die Funbox hoch und runter, eigentlich ziemlich safe und viel Power
- Keine Teilekiste im Keller, aber gerne bereit, sowas langfristig anzulegen
- Tourentauglich (15-20km)
- Trailtauglich
- (leider auch alltagstauglich, aber das würde ich über Steckbleche machen)
- Schrauben bin ich gerne bereit, muss aber nicht zwingend sein
Budget würde ich mal auf max ca 400 festlegen. Nach erstem Suchen und erstem zeigen von Bildern waren wir gedanklich sehr schnell bei den Bikes Riprock 20, Bergamonster, Cujo 20 , ...

Nach intensiverem Auseinandersetzen schließe ich die nun aber auf Grund von ca 11-12kg, schlechter schaltung und einiger Kommentare, die ich darüber gefunden habe, aus.  Schleiche gedanklich viel um das Pyro 20 Large, finde es aber optisch nich so ansprechend, geländetauglich müsste es nach Aussagen eines bekannten sein.

Richig gut gefällt mir inzwischen das Orbea MX20 (in welcher Variante weiß ich noch nicht sicher, Team oder Disc, und wo ist eigenlich die XC Variante einzuordnen), bin mir aber unsicher, ob es wirklich von der Größe passt und nicht ganz schnell wieder zu klein ist. Wenn ich mir den hier zb ansehe, denke ich, dass es fast schon wieder echt klein sein könnte:




der ist vermutlich deutlich jünger. (Oder hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/orbea-mx-24-team.817406/ direkt aufs 24er mit 123cm). Oder vielleicht doch besser günstig gebrauch und nur ein Jahr kalkulieren?

Und ich überlege, ob ich gebraucht oder neu kaufe. Das Disc bekomm ich nur neu, ansonsten gibts einige Dirt, XC und Teamvarianten online zu finden.

Was meint ihr? Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie lange das Bike gefahren werden kann? Freue mich über Tipps. Danke

gruß
Paul


----------



## taroosan (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
Mein Großer fährt mit 1,22 nahezu perfekt auf 20 Zoll hot Pepper. Ist einen Hauch größer / längeres Oberhoheit als Pyro 20 Small aber ein ganzes Stück kleiner als Pyro 20 large. Er fährt das Rad im Juli 2jahre und wird es noch mindestens 1/2 Jahr fahren. Ein 24 er wäre machbar aber eben am unteren Limit der Größe. Ausnahme ist 24er VPace - das würde passen aber deutlich teurer. 
Ich würde auf ein 24er small von Pyro oder Kubike setzen. Wenn Orbea 24 passt, natürlich auch.
Mein Favorit wäre aber eindeutig das 24 small Pyro. Sind top verarbeitet und haben leichte Laufräder. 20 würde ich nicht mehr machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfinder81 (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich hätte evtl ein Grand Canyon Al 24 abzugeben. Optimal für die ersten Trail Fahrten im Bikepark oder Hometrails. Ist ein Jahr alt. Bei Interesse einfach melden.
Gewicht 10,9kg
Schöne Grüße


----------



## frittenpaule (12. Mai 2019)

bin wohl mi dem Wechsel tatsächlich ewas spät dran. Irgendwas sträubt sich noch in mir auf 24 zu gehen. Stehen die da echt schon so richig safe drauf? Derzeit mit dem 16er ists ein bisschen zu klein. 20 wäre gefühlt perfekt. Bei 24 habe ich ein bisschen Angst, dass er damit zwar fahren kann, aber nicht so richtig sicher drauf ist.

Soo dramatisch wäre der Invest in 20 tatsächlich nicht, weil ja noch ein drittes Kind als Nutzer nachkommt (bei der großen habe ich damals leider noch nicht aufn gescheites Bike geachtet).

Das AL24 sieht interessant aus,  und Canyon gib es ja tatsächlich ab 120cm an...


Also Schritlänge sind 51cm. Ich würde behaupten, er hat nen recht langen Oberkörper  Ich muss aber die Größe nochmal leicht korrigieren auf 117cm. Wenn man  nicht selbst misst^^

Und was ist dann eigentilch von solchen Angaben hier zu halten? Liegt das am Unterschied Strassenrad zu MTB?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Mai 2019)

Lass ihn einfach Mal in einem Laden auf diversen 24" Probesitzen! Und mach dir dein eigenes Bild! Die Verkäufer werden sicherlich 20" empfehlen in der Hoffnung im 1/2 Jahr dann das 24 verkaufen zu können... Meine große ist mir rund 120 auf ein 24" Cube umgestiegen und hatte auch schon den Sattel etwas raus... 
Bei einem 6 jährigen sollten die Touren sogar etwas länger möglich sein.. mein 3 1/2 Jähriger liegt gerade bei der geplanten Touren Länge von dir.


----------



## taroosan (12. Mai 2019)

frittenpaule schrieb:


> Also Schritlänge sind 51cm. Ich würde behaupten, er hat nen recht langen Oberkörper  Ich muss aber die Größe nochmal leicht korrigieren auf 117cm. Wenn man  nicht selbst misst^^
> 
> Und was ist dann eigentilch von solchen Angaben hier zu halten? Liegt das am Unterschied Strassenrad zu MTB?



20er passen die üblichen Verdächtigen - 24 musste ausprobieren - ich denke es passen bei 24 maximal die small Modelle oder das vpace max.
Mein 24er Radon - Rahmen sollte cube entsprechen - hat eine Oberrohrhöhe vor dem Sattel von 60 cm - direkt am Sattelrohr waren es ca. 57 cm.

Die Liste kannst Du meiner Meinung nach vergessen - schau mal bei Kinderfahrradfinder - da erhältst Du eine potentielle Liste und kannst vielleicht besser entscheiden.


----------



## backinblack76 (12. Mai 2019)

War vor einem Jahr in der gleichen Situation. Wollte aber unbedingt auf 24 Zoll gehen. Nach Probefahrt ist es dann  ein Kubike 20 large geworden. Er sollte eben auch gleich damit fahren können und nicht erst reinwachsen müssen


----------



## Alder_Vader (13. Mai 2019)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> *Wollte aber unbedingt* auf 24 Zoll gehen. Nach Probefahrt ist es dann  ein Kubike 20 large geworden. Er sollte eben auch gleich damit fahren können und nicht erst reinwachsen müssen



Wollte wer? Dein Kind oder du?
Die Frage nach der Radgrösse für mein Kind habe ich *mir* nie gestellt, weil nicht ich (und auch sonst niemand) die Antwort darauf geben kann, sondern nur mein Kind.
Mit 2 Jahren fuhr er Laufrad in 12", dann kam das erste Fahrrad in 16" mit 3 Jahren, dann mit 4 Jahren in 20" und jetzt mit 5 Jahren fährt er 24". Und sicher würde ich die Entscheidung keinem Fahrradhändler oder einem anderen Fremden überlassen, denn die müssen das Fahrrad ja nicht fahren.


----------



## Aldar (13. Mai 2019)

ich würde ehrlich gesagt erst mal ein gebrauchtes 20" kaufen wenn du willst das er sicher drauf fahren kann, meine große (5, 124 , lange haxn) fährt zwar ein 24" aber es ist offensichtlich das es unhandlicher als ihr 20" ist das ihr zwar noch passen würde das sie aber nicht mehr fahren will. Achja beides Hotrocks


----------



## frittenpaule (14. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe hier jetzt mal einen Pyrohändler gefunden, der wohl alle Varianten auch im Haus hat. Werde dort mal das 20 large und das 24 small testen (und auch andere Räder die im HAus sind) und mir ein Bild davon machen. ICh fand es in Vergangenheit immer schwer, Kinderräder beim Händler zu suchen, weil die meisten tatsächlich nur Schrott da haben.


----------



## frittenpaule (24. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe es heute endlich geschafft zum Pyro Händler zu fahren. Das 20large passt prima würde ich sagen. Ich weiß nicht, ob mein kleiner ergonomisch anders gebaut ist, aber nachdem er auf dem 24small saß, würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, ihn auf ein 24er zu setzen. Das war deutlich zu groß. Und soweit ich das bei Pyro verstanden habe, ist das 24 small schon eher klein. Und beim 20large würde ich gefühlt auch sagen, dass er eigentlich sogar relativ am Anfang von der Nutzungsdauer steht. Das ist groß, aber passt gut. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir lediglich noch die Frage, wie sich das 20large im Vergleich zum MX20 schlägt. Ist das vergleichbar? Dann würde ich zum MX20 tendieren (auch preislich), oder ist das 20large doch nochmals ein Stück größer von der Geometrie?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (25. Mai 2019)

frittenpaule schrieb:


> Also ich habe es heute endlich geschafft zum Pyro Händler zu fahren. Das 20large passt prima würde ich sagen. Ich weiß nicht, ob mein kleiner ergonomisch anders gebaut ist, aber nachdem er auf dem 24small saß, würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, ihn auf ein 24er zu setzen. Das war deutlich zu groß. Und soweit ich das bei Pyro verstanden habe, ist das 24 small schon eher klein. Und beim 20large würde ich gefühlt auch sagen, dass er eigentlich sogar relativ am Anfang von der Nutzungsdauer steht. Das ist groß, aber passt gut.
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich mir lediglich noch die Frage, wie sich das 20large im Vergleich zum MX20 schlägt. Ist das vergleichbar? Dann würde ich zum MX20 tendieren (auch preislich), oder ist das 20large doch nochmals ein Stück größer von der Geometrie?
> 
> Danke


Hallo,
nein, Dein Kleiner passt schon. Du warst ja am Anfang bei 1,20m. Bei 1,17m kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das 20er L perfekt passt. Ein paar cm machen halt echt viel aus.
Die paar cm sind auch die Schwierigkeit im Vergleich mit dem Orbea. Am besten wieder Probefahrt machen.

Oder mache Dir ne Liste mit allen relevanten Maßen und stelle das gegenüber. Dann kristallisieren sich die Unterschiede heraus. Auf die schnelle ist die Tretlagerabsenkung bei Pyro deutlich größer, es ist etwas kürzer im Oberrohr und die Winkel sind beim Pyro flacher. 

Was soll denn das Orbea kosten und welche Version ist es denn? Beim Orbea gibt es ja unterschiedliche Ausstattungen die sich auf den Preis auswirken.


----------



## frittenpaule (28. Mai 2019)

Sorry für die niedrige Antwortrate grad  Viel zu viel zu tun :-D 
Probefahrt vom Orbea steht jetzt am WE wohl an. Entweder das Team oder das Team Disc. Kurs bei 420, bzw 370.



taroosan schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle ist die Tretlagerabsenkung bei Pyro deutlich größer, es ist etwas kürzer im Oberrohr und die Winkel sind beim Pyro flacher.


Wenn ich diese Information in sinnvolle Schlussfolgerungen wandeln könnte, wäre ich glaub echt weiter :-D Heisst das er setzt früher unten auf und sitzt aufrechter? --> Planlos


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Mai 2019)

Nimm das disc, die Handkraft deines Kindes wird es dir auf längeren Touren danken...


----------



## taroosan (29. Mai 2019)

frittenpaule schrieb:


> Sorry für die niedrige Antwortrate grad  Viel zu viel zu tun :-D
> Probefahrt vom Orbea steht jetzt am WE wohl an. Entweder das Team oder das Team Disc. Kurs bei 420, bzw 370.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich diese Information in sinnvolle Schlussfolgerungen wandeln könnte, wäre ich glaub echt weiter :-D Heisst das er setzt früher unten auf und sitzt aufrechter? --> Planlos



Tretalagerabsenkung ist der Abstand des Tretlagers nach unten von einer gedachten Linie zwischen Vorder- und Hinterachse.
Bei gleichen Abstand des Sattels zum Boden muss das Knie bei niedrigen Tretlager (hohe Tretlagerabsenkung) sich nicht so stark einknicken. Weiterhin sittzt man besser im Rad. 
Apropos Knie - die Kurbellänge ist auch ein gerne übersehenes Kriterium. Sollte bei ca. 10%  der Körperlänge betragen. Also maximal eine 127er Kurbel bei der Größe.  Ich fahre bei den 20 Zöllern 114er Kurbeln und die Kids kommen super klar.


----------



## frittenpaule (1. Juni 2019)

taroosan schrieb:


> Tretalagerabsenkung ist der Abstand des Tretlagers nach unten von einer gedachten Linie zwischen Vorder- und Hinterachse.
> Bei gleichen Abstand des Sattels zum Boden muss das Knie bei niedrigen Tretlager (hohe Tretlagerabsenkung) sich nicht so stark einknicken. Weiterhin sittzt man besser im Rad.


OK, danke für die Info. Heisst das aber im Umkehrschluss nicht auch, dass man deutlich schneller aufsetzt, auch in Kurven? Oder ist das vernachlässigbar? Wir gehen gleich mal das Orbea Probe fahren. In dem Laden hätten sie die Team Variante da und könnten das Disk bestellen. Also mal sehen. Rein von den Infos die ich online bisher gelesen, tendiere ich zum Pyro. Optisch und preislich liegt dagegen das Orbea vorn. Der eine Händler hätte auch noch Frog und Woom da, wobei ich vom Woom absehen würde, im Moment fährt er das 3er...


----------



## frittenpaule (1. Juni 2019)

War ja irgendwie klar. Er fühlt sich am wohlsten auf dem Woom. Hatten die shcon immer den verstellbaren Vorbau oder ist das neu beim 19er Modell? Also das Orbea ging leider gar nicht, da klagte Junior über Schmerzen im Schritt. Hatten auch mal Sattel getauscht, anscheinend liegt ihm die Position einfach nicht. Auch im Vergleich zum Pyro mag er wohl das Woom mehr. Sind heute auch extra nochmals das Pysro gefahren.
Welche Umbauten wären denn angemessen, um das 4er Woom geländegängig zu machen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?

Und wo bekommt man eigentlich dieses Woom SUpra her?
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/15023832/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (2. Juni 2019)

Beim Woom bin ich raus. Keine Erfahrungen. 
Für einen Umbau fürs Gelände würde ich breitere Reifen aufziehen. Wenn die reinpassen ist alles o.k.


----------



## samael75 (2. Juni 2019)

Ab den 2019 Modellen ist der verstellbare Vorbau dran, glücklicherweise hatte unser Händler noch ein Vorjahresmodell sonst hatt sich nix geändert. 
Für Geländereifen auch breitere ist genügend Platz


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. Juni 2019)

taroosan schrieb:


> Tretalagerabsenkung ist der Abstand des Tretlagers nach unten von einer gedachten Linie zwischen Vorder- und Hinterachse.
> Bei gleichen Abstand des Sattels zum Boden muss das Knie bei niedrigen Tretlager (hohe Tretlagerabsenkung) sich nicht so stark einknicken. Weiterhin sittzt man besser im Rad.
> Apropos Knie - die Kurbellänge ist auch ein gerne übersehenes Kriterium. Sollte bei ca. 10%  der Körperlänge betragen. Also maximal eine 127er Kurbel bei der Größe.  Ich fahre bei den 20 Zöllern 114er Kurbeln und die Kids kommen super klar.


Von dem Rat habe ich mich auch beeinflussen lassen und habe statt der schweren 155 mm Kurbeln mit vernieteten Stahlkettenblättern eine 145 mm Kurbel dran gemacht. War aber eine schlechte Idee, weil es dazu führt, dass man den Sattel niedriger einstellen muss, weil das Kind sonst nicht mehr im Sitzen mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden kommt. Ich weiß leider nicht, was für das Kind ungünstiger ist: Zu lange Kurbeln, oder ein zu niedrig eingestellter Sattel?
Ein Bike muss auf die Kurbellänge abgestimmt sein. Macht man sie länger, setzt man eher mit den Pedalen auf, macht man sie kürzer, kommt man mit den Füßen nicht mehr auf den Boden.
Mein Sohn ist 8 und 1,38 m groß. Er kann mit seinem Ghost 24 gut fahren. Aber die Höhe macht ihm beim Aufsitzen Probleme. Sein 18“ Puky war ihm aber letztes Jahr schon viel zu klein und da wollte ich nicht auf 20“ gehen. Das 24 er kann er jetzt noch ein paar Jahre fahren. Trotzdem würde ich da Niemandem dazu raten. Aber vielleicht haben die aktuellen 24 er tiefere Tretlager und kürzere Kurbeln ab Werk. Dann kann es funktionieren. So viel Geld wollten wir aber nicht ausgeben, weil mein Sohn zwar Spaß hat beim Fahren, aber immer erst lange überredet werden muss, um zu fahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2019)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Von dem Rat habe ich mich auch beeinflussen lassen und habe statt der schweren 155 mm Kurbeln mit vernieteten Stahlkettenblättern eine 145 mm Kurbel dran gemacht. War aber eine schlechte Idee, weil es dazu führt, dass man den Sattel niedriger einstellen muss, weil das Kind sonst nicht mehr im Sitzen mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden kommt. Ich weiß leider nicht, was für das Kind ungünstiger ist: Zu lange Kurbeln, oder ein zu niedrig eingestellter Sattel?
> Ein Bike muss auf die Kurbellänge abgestimmt sein. Macht man sie länger, setzt man eher mit den Pedalen auf, macht man sie kürzer, kommt man mit den Füßen nicht mehr auf den Boden.
> Mein Sohn ist 8 und 1,38 m groß. Er kann mit seinem Ghost 24 gut fahren. Aber die Höhe macht ihm beim Aufsitzen Probleme. Sein 18“ Puky war ihm aber letztes Jahr schon viel zu klein und da wollte ich nicht auf 20“ gehen. Das 24 er kann er jetzt noch ein paar Jahre fahren. Trotzdem würde ich da Niemandem dazu raten. Aber vielleicht haben die aktuellen 24 er tiefere Tretlager und kürzere Kurbeln ab Werk. Dann kann es funktionieren. So viel Geld wollten wir aber nicht ausgeben, weil mein Sohn zwar Spaß hat beim Fahren, aber immer erst lange überredet werden muss, um zu fahren.



Also meine große ist jetzt 1,32 und fährt schon seit weit  über 1 Jahr das 24" ohne Probleme auch auf unruhigen wegen.

Schafft selbst mein 3 1/2 Jähriger Draufgänger ohne Probleme mit 1,02 auf seinem 16"!

Blödsinn mit dem im Sitzen den Boden berühren zu können kann ich langsam nicht mehr lesen, bringt den Kindern einfach von vorne herein bei vor den Sattel ab zu steigen, ja das geht, auch in brenzligen Situationen, immer wieder üben lassen!

So kann man Kurbellänge und Sattelhöhe ergonomisch einstellen und die Kinder halten auch viel länger durch! Wenn ich meinen Sattel so eingestellt hätte, wie man es immer liest wären meine Knie nach sehr kurzer Tour tot!
Letzte lange Tour mit beiden Kids über 20km und 150hm selbst erfahren zum größten Teil! Nur über 5% mustte der kurze Unterstützung haben (2 Gang Automatix).
Und nein es hat sie keiner gezwungen... Der kurze ist aktuell unausgeglichen weil er nicht fahren darf(abgebrochener Zeh) am liebsten würde er gleich morgen wieder aufs Rad steigen...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (8. Juni 2019)

Dem Bleibt eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, außer das man damit rechnen sollte das die kleinen auf einmal richtig Bock auf lange Strecken bekommen , weil es leichter und entspannter geht mit ausgestreckten Bein.
Bei uns hat sich die Tourlänge knapp verzehnfacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2019)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Dem Bleibt eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, außer das man damit rechnen sollte das die kleinen auf einmal richtig Bock auf lange Strecken bekommen , weil es leichter und entspannter geht mit ausgestreckten Bein.
> Bei uns hat sich die Tourlänge knapp verzehnfacht.


Doch  Straße und Forstwege sind langweilig . Meine muss man mit "Kindertrails" locken, schmale S0 wege, pumptrack ähnliche Wellen oder Schlaglochpisten/Pfützen.. auch motivierend kann Bike Kleidung wie Papa sie hat sein...


----------

